# Western UniMount blade wont move



## Ssoto1192 (Dec 5, 2017)

I have an older western plow maybe like 12 to 15 years old, I was plowing recently in the last snow storm everything was working fine then all of a sudden the blade would not go up or down or left or right. I drove it back to the house and started diagnosing everything, cables all looked fine I even switched out both relays and got myself a new solenoid. When using the controller the solenoid does click and everything I also checked that the motor is getting current and it is when I hit the controller but the one thing I don't hear is any noise coming from the motor trying to work. Ive checked grounds and everything and it all looks good. Now I my question is, is it a new motor that I need for the plow or is it the pump? anyone else have issues like this if so could you please state what resolved it and your symptoms please.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Have you tried applying jumper cables from your truck battery directly to the plow motor yet. Plow motors seldom go bad, but if it is original, it could be that.

I have 10 to 1 odds you have a bad ground somewhere...


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ssoto1192 said:


> I also checked that the motor is getting current and it is when I hit the controller but the one thing I don't hear is any noise coming from the motor


So your saying you have 12v power and ground at the motor terminals correct?
Try the jumper cable's like phil said


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

When using the test light, ground it on your battery, if you have current at the motor, then put it on the ground terminal, or stab good right into the motor housing, if the test lamp lights up when you are trying the motor, you have a ground issue.


----------



## Ssoto1192 (Dec 5, 2017)

This is what I've done today, so I hooked the test light to the ground then put it on the positive cable on the plow motor, it didn't do anything but it lit up as soon as my uncle moved the joystick and it would turn off as soon as he would lay off the joystick


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Ya gotta try the suggested jumper cable test.


----------



## Ssoto1192 (Dec 5, 2017)

So once I try the jumper cables and nothing works it's safe to assume it's the motor correct?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ssoto1192 said:


> So once I try the jumper cables and nothing works it's safe to assume it's the motor correct?


If you hook the cables up and the motor does not try to run and the plow does not "jump", then a good assumption would lead to the motor is bad.

Stand clear of plow when you do this as you're more or less bypassing the entire truck side of the wiring, so the plow will move and do what ever it wants when you apply the cables


----------

